# Trail riding in snow?



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I used to ride in snow all the time. We loved it. The horses seemed to love it. It was a good time! We didn't really treat it any differently than any other trail ride. You do have to check every now and then that they don't get packed snow in their hooves. We would never wrap their legs, or add any other special tack that we normally wouldn't ride in. I loved being the first one out on a trail and seeing only our footprints!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I would not put wraps on your horse's legs. 

Otherwise, enjoy!

I ride all the time in the winter; trudging through snow is a good workout for them! The only time I won't ride is if it is also *ICY*. Snow is one thing, but I would never risk it for ice.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> I used to ride in snow all the time. We loved it. The horses seemed to love it. It was a good time! We didn't really treat it any differently than any other trail ride. You do have to check every now and then that they don't get packed snow in their hooves. We would never wrap their legs, or add any other special tack that we normally wouldn't ride in. I loved being the first one out on a trail and seeing only our footprints!


So maybe I'm being paranoid! 

How much snow is too much to ride in? Last year we got a total accumulated snowfall of 18 ft here. There were times when there was 5 feet of snow on the ground. People were digging tunnels out of their front doors and that is not an exaggeration. A lot of trails are groomed for snowmobiles (but of course, that can be hazardous as well) but a horse's hooves might just bust right through so I don't imagine it would be a good idea if there's more than a foot of snow.


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

We don't get that much snow here in Indiana- and when we do get it it's usually only a couple of inches at a time. So I'm not really sure what "too much" is. I'd say if you can easily drive around and get from place to place, then you can ride.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I love to ride in the snow!!! Love it!
Definitely know your terrain - that's important.
Wraps - I'm not so sure. I have never used any on my horses...
And horses are very mobile - I've gone riding in places with a foot or more of snow and they do great!
And when I ride I always end up one way or another loping or galloping across the snow fields! It's very fun!
And I would almost say don't walk on the tracks of a vehicle, just because that snow is more packed down and can tend to be more slick.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Acadianartist said:


> How much snow is too much to ride in?


Depends how in-shape your horse is. 

Think about yourself. It's hard work to go trudging through the snow, right? Especially if you've done nothing but sit on the couch all winter. :wink: But if you were somewhat in-shape before adding "snow trudging" to your exercise, you could handle a fairly deep amount. 

Same goes for your horse. If they are already in shape, you can go through deeper snow for longer periods. If they are not, make sure you take it easy and stick to shallow stuff.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

I used to ride in the snow all the time. I rode all the time so my mounts where in shape and ready to go.

I just saddled up crossed the river and went. The only thing that stopped me was the condition of the river. If it was forming bottom ice, I didn't cross, or if there was a lot of ice chunks floating down the river I didn't cross.

I just rode normally, no extra precautions where taken.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jenkat86 said:


> We don't get that much snow here in Indiana- and when we do get it it's usually only a couple of inches at a time. So I'm not really sure what "too much" is. I'd say if you can easily drive around and get from place to place, then you can ride.


They plow the roads  Not the trails. And I don't like to ride on public roads except briefly, to reach a trail. 

According to everyone here, it's not a big deal so I guess I will venture out a few times and see how Harley does. Even packed down snow is still fairly soft (unless it has a sheet of ice in which case I wouldn't tempt it) and hooves will sink down a bit. Enough to get a good grip. 

They're forecasting 20-30 cm on Wednesday. If it's fluffy, probably not an issue, but then again, it rained hard last night and that is in the process of freezing over so I don't know what the texture will be like.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

personally I'd avoid snowmobile trails for a few reasons:

-they generally get packed down pretty solid, thus forming a base of hardpack/ice
- people pay to have those trails groomed so may or may not be legal to be on the trails with something other than a trail groomer or snowmobile
- those people paying, may not take kindly to horses ripping up the trail and thus may turn into jerks real quick which puts you in a very dangerous position when sitting on your horse

as far as the depth, your horse will be a pretty good judge. my mare was fine riding in the pasture last year in about 2 feet of lake effect snow, but wasn't very happy when i asked her to go through some deeper stuff from the plows on the edge of the road


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

tim62988 said:


> personally I'd avoid snowmobile trails for a few reasons:
> 
> -they generally get packed down pretty solid, thus forming a base of hardpack/ice
> - people pay to have those trails groomed so may or may not be legal to be on the trails with something other than a trail groomer or snowmobile
> ...


Sorry, should have specified I'm not riding on the official snowmobile trails. These are just from the odd snowmobile driving around on some back trails. My husband does our trails on our property with an ATV with tracks. It doesn't pack down hard, but is easier to walk on than the deep stuff. The deer love them. 

I'd never ride on official snowmobile trails - even though some are supposed to be shared. Too many people zooming by at ridiculous speeds on those.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd let your horse guide you as far as how deep. Last year I tried to go out with fairly deep snow (maybe approaching a foot but very fluffy) and my mare said "no way," and since I was a little uncertain I let her call the shots.

One tip I got is to think about what's part of the base layer where you think you'll ride. For example, our first big storm this year was uncharacteristically a lot of ice, and it's still covering everything. Even when we eventually have a foot or two of lighter snow on the ground, I'm worried about what happens if we hit that base layer of ice the wrong way. So I'm not sure what I'll do later in the winter. Like everything with riding, I think it's all about using common sense and knowing your horse. If you're uncertain, take a few "exploratory" rides along a path you can walk first yourself to see if ice is a concern. That way you know you can trust the footing and gauge Harley's comfort level in an area that you know should be ok.

There really is something magical about riding in the snow though! Like someone else mentioned, I love going someplace where the only footprints are ours!


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

Acadianartist said:


> According to everyone here, it's not a big deal so I guess I will venture out a few times and see how Harley does. Even packed down snow is still fairly soft (unless it has a sheet of ice in which case I wouldn't tempt it) and hooves will sink down a bit. Enough to get a good grip.
> 
> They're forecasting 20-30 cm on Wednesday. If it's fluffy, probably not an issue, but then again, it rained hard last night and that is in the process of freezing over so I don't know what the texture will be like.


I have a feeling you both will love it!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I would NOT put anything on your horse's legs unless you know he has a problem with hitting himself, as its one more thing to shift around or have snow pack under/around.

Agree that knowing the terrain you are riding is really important, as snow can hide frozen puddles, holes, etc.

Most horses are fine in soft snow that is knee deep or less, but the deeper it is, the slower you want to keep your pace (basically, imagine how you would feel trying to navigate it).

Riding on paths made by atvs or snowmobiles can be fantastic footing.. just depends on the frequency they have packed it down and how hard/slippery/icy the result is. Last year we had an awful winter, frequently getting a few inches of snow then ice on top. As you already said, an icy crust is a no-go for riding. However, my wonderful DH would break a 2 mile loop for me to train on with our tracked skid loader. I knew the area well (one loop circles our property, the other my BILs farm next door) and the footing was perfect after the skid broke trail.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

^Cool video PH!^

Around here I ride through some pretty deep snow, knee deep plus. Snowmobile paths help but I've learned after a couple wipe-outs (No horse injuries luckily) to just walk on them. I also don't cut through the woods off trail - too much chance of a leg getting caught between hidden sticks causing injury. An icy crust on the snow will abrade or cut your horses legs or chest quickly.

Icy surfaces are a definite no go!

My philosophy is better safe than sorry. A short ride in the winter isn't worth waiting half the summer for an injury to heal.

Now if it will just quit storming on my days off!!! ARGHHHHHH


----------



## dbhrsmn (Mar 30, 2012)

It depends on the conditions of the snow, if the snow is crusted it will make the horse work a lot harder. I ride in snow all the time. I pull my horses shoes in the winter because I don't want them walking on snowballs. I don't wrap my horses legs. I will ride on snowmobile tracks sometimes but don't want the snow to be much more than knee deep if my horse happens to break through the crusted snow. Here are a few pics from today.








The snow is about knee deep here, deeper in some drifts.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

around here the snow is wet, and rapidly forms big balls in the horses' feet. so, snow riding is not practical on a shod horse.


----------

